# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Nie gojąca się rana-miód manuka?

## Anonymouse

Witam! Mój dziadek ma na czole ranę, która bardzo długo, to jest już ponad 20 lat, nie goi się. W niedawnym Życiu na Gorąco babcia znalazła informację od czytelniczki, że tej udało się zagoić ranę, stosując okłady z miodu manuka-ten zawiera methylglyoxal (MGO), który działa silnie antybakteryjnie. Szukając w internecie znalazłem wiele różnych (czytaj: o różnych stężeniach MGO) miodów manuka. Jaki należy wybrać, by zwalczyć tą ranę? Z możliwie największym stężeniem MGO, czy zalecana jest jakaś konkretna jego ilość, której nie należy przekraczać, bo może zaszkodzić?

----------

